# Givenchy Mystic



## TraceySH

First time on this forum! I saw the Mystic bag, and fell hard for it! I received my first one today, in the natural color, in the small size. The quality is stunning, feels like twice the cost of the bag for the quality. The leather is soft, pliable but thick, the bag is the right combination of structured and flexible. The small size is comparable to my birkin 30's, but I am enjoying the closure that is easier than my kelly 28. The short strap is long enough to go over the shoulder, and longer strap is adjustable to crossbody. Inside is leather and suede. Back pocket easily fits an iphone plus. Bag can easily be worn hanging open, but the little round clasp fits up into the logo hardware and closes with a magnet. Pretty cool. 

Best bag surprise I've had in a long time! Enjoy the pics...


----------



## randr21

What a great color you picked. I'm smitten.  It's a beautiful bag. The gold tone hinges are a lovely accent. Glad to hear the quality is there as well.


----------



## TraceySH

randr21 said:


> What a great color you picked. I'm smitten.  It's a beautiful bag. The gold tone hinges are a lovely accent. Glad to hear the quality is there as well.


I just ordered 2 more colors. I am smitten!!


----------



## highend

TraceySH said:


> First time on this forum! I saw the Mystic bag, and fell hard for it! I received my first one today, in the natural color, in the small size. The quality is stunning, feels like twice the cost of the bag for the quality. The leather is soft, pliable but thick, the bag is the right combination of structured and flexible. The small size is comparable to my birkin 30's, but I am enjoying the closure that is easier than my kelly 28. The short strap is long enough to go over the shoulder, and longer strap is adjustable to crossbody. Inside is leather and suede. Back pocket easily fits an iphone plus. Bag can easily be worn hanging open, but the little round clasp fits up into the logo hardware and closes with a magnet. Pretty cool.
> 
> Best bag surprise I've had in a long time! Enjoy the pics...


Glad you're liking it! What are your thoughts on the handle when carrying it by the strap?

I was excited about this bag and invited to the boutique release, but was found the fact the handle doesn't fully relax a bit awkward....so ultimately passed.


----------



## TraceySH

highend said:


> Glad you're liking it! What are your thoughts on the handle when carrying it by the strap?
> 
> I was excited about this bag and invited to the boutique release, but was found the fact the handle doesn't fully relax a bit awkward....so ultimately passed.


I get what you are talking about with the handle, but I so rarely carry with the long strap that it doesn't bother me too much to have the front protruding for the few instances where I do need it. Since the bag, to me, is about 110% off the charts awesome, I can get by that. My Lady Diors are all like that too, the strap placement with the handles can be a bit awkward as well.


----------



## highend

TraceySH said:


> I get what you are talking about with the handle, but I so rarely carry with the long strap that it doesn't bother me too much to have the front protruding for the few instances where I do need it. Since the bag, to me, is about 110% off the charts awesome, I can get by that. My Lady Diors are all like that too, the strap placement with the handles can be a bit awkward as well.


Thanks for the insight.....I may reconsider them as I otherwise love the aubergine one.  They have another style being released this month, so we shall see!


----------



## TraceySH

highend said:


> Thanks for the insight.....I may reconsider them as I otherwise love the aubergine one.  They have another style being released this month, so we shall see!


What else is being released? I ordered the aubergine and storm from the boutique, should be here in a few days. I've become so desensitized to quality issues b/c of Chanel, that I am truly appreciating the craftsmanship here esp for the price. I've ventured into Delvaux, Hermes of course, and back to some LV which is churning out some great options these days. I've never "left" Dior, but I see issues with quality there too. Mass production just has an effect, sloppiness, cheaper materials and linings, missed or uneven stitching, etc. So when I say I am grateful to be "wowed" by quality, I truly am. If I could only shake that Chanel pixie dust that's all over me, I would run for the hills!!


----------



## highend

TraceySH said:


> What else is being released?



.....I believe the new release is called the L bag or something like that.  I probably have the name wrong as I couldn't find anything online.  However, the SA showed me some lookbook pics, and IIRC it's another handle and long strap type bag.  In any event, he mentioned it's being released this month, so perhaps your SA can give you a heads up.


----------



## PinkTulip

I have my eye on this bag. It's good to know it looks great in person.


----------



## TraceySH

PinkTulip said:


> I have my eye on this bag. It's good to know it looks great in person.


I am using it today already. Love it.


----------



## EveyB

Congrats on your new bag! It is absolutely stunning and the quality really shows.


----------



## TraceySH

EveyB said:


> Congrats on your new bag! It is absolutely stunning and the quality really shows.


Is it weird that I just like to smush the leather?


----------



## Venessa84

I haven’t seen too much on this bag and it’s gorgeous! Thanks for all of the photos. Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## TraceySH

Venessa84 said:


> I haven’t seen too much on this bag and it’s gorgeous! Thanks for all of the photos. Congrats and enjoy!!


Thank you so much!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Interesting design


----------



## avocado1

It's gorgeous, TraceySH! Definitely going to check it out. I need the quality and practicality factors to be outstanding, for this price, and it seems to be there!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok more mod shots


----------



## TraceySH

avocado1 said:


> It's gorgeous, TraceySH! Definitely going to check it out. I need the quality and practicality factors to be outstanding, for this price, and it seems to be there!


The quality really IS there! I am so happy to be pleasantly surprised after so much YUCK!


----------



## Capnbags

Stunning but practical Mystic!! 
Also loving the tan colored one


----------



## Castor

Gorgeous bag! Will it scratch easily? Is it a bag one needs to baby? Would greatly appreciate any thoughts on this as I’m looking for an everyday bag.


----------



## TraceySH

Capnbags said:


> Stunning but practical Mystic!!
> Also loving the tan colored one


I have 2 other colors waiting in a box by my front door, I will open an post pics tomorrow


----------



## TraceySH

Castor said:


> Gorgeous bag! Will it scratch easily? Is it a bag one needs to baby? Would greatly appreciate any thoughts on this as I’m looking for an everyday bag.


I don't think so at all. It's not box calf, the leather is really thick in a good way. I've been tossing it around for 3 days (light colored no less) in rain, at the gym, in a grocery cart, not a sign of anything so far!


----------



## Castor

TraceySH said:


> I don't think so at all. It's not box calf, the leather is really thick in a good way. I've been tossing it around for 3 days (light colored no less) in rain, at the gym, in a grocery cart, not a sign of anything so far!


Thank you for your reply. I’m very tempted, but will probably wait until I go to France for the holidays.


----------



## EveyB

TraceySH said:


> I have 2 other colors waiting in a box by my front door, I will open an post pics tomorrow


Which other colours did you order? Ohh I can‘t wait!


----------



## 5purse1234

Congrats, it’s stunning! I love the grey color also How does the inside look like, if you don’t mind Are there two compartments? Thank you and congrats again


----------



## 5purse1234

Ah, I saw more pictures, one big compartment, which I love


----------



## TraceySH

EveyB said:


> Which other colours did you order? Ohh I can‘t wait!


I got the aubergine and storm. Still waiting there to be opened. I have to be in the "mood" if that makes sense


----------



## TraceySH

5purse1234 said:


> Ah, I saw more pictures, one big compartment, which I love


Yes! One large compartment. I despise split compartments in bags!


----------



## TraceySH

Ok more pics - hopefully these catch the colors well. I am in temp living so my “showcase” isn’t quite what I want just now! Forgive the hangers


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Stuuuuuuuunning bag. I'm obsessed with what's happening at Givenchy lately - thanks for sharing!!

Btw, is that your bag closet? Is so, the colors in your collection are TDF!!


----------



## EveyB

TraceySH said:


> Ok more pics - hopefully these catch the colors well. I am in temp living so my “showcase” isn’t quite what I want just now! Forgive the hangers


Thank you for sharing. Both are so gorgeous!  I‘m particularly drawn to the grey, it’s such a stunning shade.
Many congrats!


----------



## TraceySH

bellebellebelle19 said:


> Stuuuuuuuunning bag. I'm obsessed with what's happening at Givenchy lately - thanks for sharing!!
> 
> Btw, is that your bag closet? Is so, the colors in your collection are TDF!!


I am living in a temp apartment while my house is being built so this is a "nice" apartment closet. But yeah those are a few of my bags. I love all different colors!! And thank you!!


----------



## TraceySH

EveyB said:


> Thank you for sharing. Both are so gorgeous!  I‘m particularly drawn to the grey, it’s such a stunning shade.
> Many congrats!


The grey and the natural, to me, are the most outstanding colors of this design!


----------



## lesAdrets

@TraceySH Your bags are stunning and you look wonderful with them!


----------



## lesAdrets

Nice video of Carolyn Murphy with the bags in action…


If only all brands would do campaigns like these… would make shopping much easier


----------



## lesAdrets

And a few shots from 
https://www.vogue.com/article/model-carolyn-murphy-style-secrets-givenchy


----------



## TraceySH

lesAdrets said:


> @TraceySH Your bags are stunning and you look wonderful with them!


thank you so much! What a very nice thing to say. These bags are so great, wearable and luxe. And not TINY! I can actually fit my junk in there. So, my charm came in last night & it's on the way...


----------



## Castor

TraceySH said:


> thank you so much! What a very nice thing to say. These bags are so great, wearable and luxe. And not TINY! I can actually fit my junk in there. So, my charm came in last night & it's on the way...


So so cute! And I too love that grey colour.


----------



## melchanel

Thanks for your lovely photosso I went to see this bag in store yesterday as I thought it may be heavy or awkward to carry with the top handle. The colours are gorgeous I think 9 colours in the small size, suede lined and amazing quality construction for the price! It’s really light and comfortable to carry, the SAs said they think it will be the next Givenchy classic I hope so I love it


----------



## TraceySH

Colors coming for fall! (croc embossed by the way, 3390 for the small size)


----------



## EveyB

TraceySH said:


> Colors coming for fall! (croc embossed by the way, 3390 for the small size)


Thank you for sharing. Do you happen to know if the Mystic bag comes out in grained leather as well?


----------



## TraceySH

EveyB said:


> Thank you for sharing. Do you happen to know if the Mystic bag comes out in grained leather as well?


For right now, no. It's just the 7 or so colors in smooth calf released late spring, and then the croc embossed for fall in those 2 colors. If I have any more info I will certainly post it!


----------



## EveyB

TraceySH said:


> For right now, no. It's just the 7 or so colors in smooth calf released late spring, and then the croc embossed for fall in those 2 colors. If I have any more info I will certainly post it!


Thank you!


----------



## alessarowe

It's such a beautiful bag! does the structure hold up well, or do you find the bottom droops when it's half filled inside? 


TraceySH said:


> For right now, no. It's just the 7 or so colors in smooth calf released late spring, and then the croc embossed for fall in those 2 colors. If I have any more info I will certainly post it!


----------



## TraceySH

alessarowe said:


> It's such a beautiful bag! does the structure hold up well, or do you find the bottom droops when it's half filled inside?


Not at all. It's perfectly balanced in all ways, which is something very difficult to do for soft leather (but it's THICK and has seaming at the bottom).


----------



## southernbelle43

TraceySH said:


> First time on this forum! I saw the Mystic bag, and fell hard for it! I received my first one today, in the natural color, in the small size. The quality is stunning, feels like twice the cost of the bag for the quality. The leather is soft, pliable but thick, the bag is the right combination of structured and flexible. The small size is comparable to my birkin 30's, but I am enjoying the closure that is easier than my kelly 28. The short strap is long enough to go over the shoulder, and longer strap is adjustable to crossbody. Inside is leather and suede. Back pocket easily fits an iphone plus. Bag can easily be worn hanging open, but the little round clasp fits up into the logo hardware and closes with a magnet. Pretty cool.
> 
> Best bag surprise I've had in a long time! Enjoy the pics...


Very elegant.


----------



## TraceySH

Here's a beautiful python version...


----------



## HavPlenty

Saw the Mystic at the Givenchy store over the weekend. What a beautiful bag. It's  like a work of art.


----------



## TraceySH

Here are the croc embossed burgundy and storm grey....


----------



## kaiying523

It has been nearly impossible to find reviews, blogs, or videos on this bag! Thank you for all the mod shots!!


----------



## HoneyLocks

Hi there,  I consider getting the medium Mystic bag as a work bag.
Does it fit A4 (I use hard cover ring binder blocks) easily?
Did the Medium one also come in aubergine or burgundy?
How happy are you with the closure? (I do not intend to carry it open)

thanks in advance for any answers!


----------



## avocado1

HoneyLocks said:


> Hi there,  I consider getting the medium Mystic bag as a work bag.
> Does it fit A4 (I use hard cover ring binder blocks) easily?
> Did the Medium one also come in aubergine or burgundy?
> How happy are you with the closure? (I do not intend to carry it open)
> 
> thanks in advance for any answers!


Hi: Unfortunately, no the medium GV3 does not fit A4. It did come in a burgundy, not sure if available anymore. I even heard that Givenchy might be phasing this bag out. I have the black quilted soft leather with gold hardware, and do not intend to use it as an everyday bag, or for rough use (but that's just me, the SA said that the bag is pretty durable). I miss having the metallic feet, even if i never put mine on the floor. The closure is something you have to get used to. Once closed, it is very secure. And yes, it is meant to be closed and not carried open, like some other bags.


----------



## saren

TraceySH said:


> Here are the croc embossed burgundy and storm grey....


Ahh! Every time I am on Purseforum I am adding one new bag to my wish list.. Please don'd do this.. 
Irresistible!


----------



## Passerine123

This a beautifully constructed bag that will stand the test of time, IMO. So chic and elegant. It’s on my list too. I’m glad it’s still under the “It bag” radar. And the price, while ...mmmmm... serious, is significantly below that of some other designer bags that aren’t nearly as well crafted


----------



## avocado1

HoneyLocks said:


> Hi there,  I consider getting the medium Mystic bag as a work bag.
> Does it fit A4 (I use hard cover ring binder blocks) easily?
> Did the Medium one also come in aubergine or burgundy?
> How happy are you with the closure? (I do not intend to carry it open)
> 
> thanks in advance for any answers!


Oops so sorry I just noticed that you were asking about the Mystic, not the GV3. I guess i was too preoccupied with my GV3 as i had just replied to another question about it!


----------



## HoneyLocks

avocado1 said:


> Oops so sorry I just noticed that you were asking about the Mystic, not the GV3. I guess i was too preoccupied with my GV3 as i had just replied to another question about it!


Ah, thanks, so there is still hope for me...


----------



## randr21

Finally decided to place my order for this bag...and something else. I love getting a top notch quality bag for non other premium designers' insane prices.

Short vid I found on YT on the making of.


----------



## PurseACold

HoneyLocks said:


> Ah, thanks, so there is still hope for me...


I think you should try it in person because I think your materials just might fit. I just ordered the Mystic in medium (croc-embossed burgundy ), and my Microsoft Surface Pro fits inside easily.


----------



## PurseACold

And here are some pictures of my new medium Givenchy mystic! I'm obsessed


----------



## randr21

PurseACold said:


> And here are some pictures of my new medium Givenchy mystic! I'm obsessed
> 
> View attachment 4589939
> View attachment 4589940


Gorge-ous color. Now who can say that's not the f'ing real thing? [emoji4] 

Haven't seen that color yet, retailer?


----------



## PurseACold

randr21 said:


> Gorge-ous color. Now who can say that's not the f'ing real thing? [emoji4]
> 
> Haven't seen that color yet, retailer?


 Thanks! I've found only one of these anywhere, online at Farfetch's VIP sale. They've got a small one too in this color on sale.


----------



## randr21

PurseACold said:


> [emoji2] Thanks! I've found only one of these anywhere, online at Farfetch's VIP sale. They've got a small one too in this color on sale.


Would love to hear how you like the med on your frame, and how tall are you?  Only med left, but it might be too big on me.


----------



## TraceySH

Look how cute!!!? The minis are here! These are SA pics not me. Haven’t seen IRL yet. $2490.


----------



## PurseACold

randr21 said:


> Would love to hear how you like the med on your frame, and how tall are you?  Only med left, but it might be too big on me.


I love it on me, but then again I love the medium Antigona whereas many prefer the small. I'm 5'7" and typically wear 4" heels, so I think that helps


----------



## PurseACold

TraceySH said:


> Look how cute!!!? The minis are here! These are SA pics not me. Haven’t seen IRL yet. $2490.


So cute!


----------



## solitudelove

They're so cute! Lovely new style!


----------



## Greentea

It is to die for


----------



## EmmaPeel

TraceySH said:


> I am using it today already. Love it.


I just searched for reviews of the Mystic and found your posts! Thanks for all your information and the great pictures!

The bags are truly stunning and I am thinking about ordering a storm grey or natural mystic bag. Still I can not decide which color to buy.

How did the natural hold up? Is it still in good condition or did you have any issues with the color?

And how would you describe the color? In some pictures it looks kind of beige. On others it seems to be off white with greyish undertones. 
I love this color bit maybe the storm is not that delicate.


----------



## Ashpera786

I think I’m going to order the tan one and I’ll tell you why. 
That color is very hard to come by. Givenchy has that color in antigona bag but it’s textured leather . It’s very hard to get hands on . I don’t like preloved market . Also antigona has silver hardware although minimal it’s still clashing with me . 
Another brand new ho makes this color very nice is Loewe and it’s the puzzle bag and again their smooth leather option comes with silver hardware and honestly I know it’s a reputable company but I still find the design weird. 

Chloe has some beige tan colored bags but it’s orangey and not quite the right color. 

When I first played with the bag I found the clasp to be difficult but seeing mod shots being left open and being used as crossbody has made me rethink . Also I love the look of the clasp when left open . More gold and shine but in a subtle way. Looks very luxurious . 
I looked at tote type of bags and only company that intrigued me was acne studios maxi tote in this luxurious leather but there is absolutely no indication of the brand except small stamp . I like a little bit of branding . Not in your face but not like non existing . 

I think this bag has great capacity, quality looks amazing . It’s not in your face logo like most bags these days .


----------



## EmmaPeel

Ashpera786 said:


> I think I’m going to order the tan one and I’ll tell you why.
> That color is very hard to come by. Givenchy has that color in antigona bag but it’s textured leather . It’s very hard to get hands on . I don’t like preloved market . Also antigona has silver hardware although minimal it’s still clashing with me .
> Another brand new ho makes this color very nice is Loewe and it’s the puzzle bag and again their smooth leather option comes with silver hardware and honestly I know it’s a reputable company but I still find the design weird.
> 
> Chloe has some beige tan colored bags but it’s orangey and not quite the right color.
> 
> When I first played with the bag I found the clasp to be difficult but seeing mod shots being left open and being used as crossbody has made me rethink . Also I love the look of the clasp when left open . More gold and shine but in a subtle way. Looks very luxurious .
> I looked at tote type of bags and only company that intrigued me was acne studios maxi tote in this luxurious leather but there is absolutely no indication of the brand except small stamp . I like a little bit of branding . Not in your face but not like non existing .
> 
> I think this bag has great capacity, quality looks amazing . It’s not in your face logo like most bags these days .



Did you already see the tan one in real life? Is it comparable to the color tan on the puzzle?

Meanwhile I ordered the natural Mystic but returned it the same day it arrived.

I didn’t like the pinkish undertones it had and hoped for a more neutral beige. Compared to my YSL Loulou in crema soft (the perfect neutral greyish beige for me) the Mystic looked really pink.

Still it is a beautiful bag but unfortunately  the color would not match my wardrobe.


----------



## EmmaPeel

Today I finally ordered the small desert brown Mystic bag and it should arrive within the next few days. I am really curious about the tan color after my disappointment regarding the natural.

The storm still is on my wishlist but I am not willing to pay full price and I wasn’t able to find a good deal for this colorway...


----------



## Ashpera786

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4649478
> 
> 
> Did you already see the tan one in real life? Is it comparable to the color tanMeanwhile I ordered the natural Mystic but returned it the same day it arrived.
> 
> I didn’t like the pinkish undertones it had and hoped for a more neutral beige. Compared to my YSL Loulou in crema soft (the perfect neutral greyish beige for me) the Mystic looked really pink.
> 
> Still it is a beautiful bag but unfortunately  the color would not match my wardrobe.




Yes I ordered it and received it . It’s most perfect tan camel color. I’ve been looking for this color for a long time and it’s absolutely lovely . I love how luxurious it looks . I leave the clap unhooked because it has magnetic even if it’s open it looks closed. I love that part.

I haven’t taken out with me yet but I adore the color. Only negative is that it’s super easily scratched. I have few small scuff marks on it and it’s brand new and I peeled the hardware stickers . Also I left sticker on the other side of magnetic clasp so it doesn’t get scratched and only by me playing with it couple of times it has scratches . I am not sure it’s going to stay with me or go back. I usually don’t like fussy bags . I can’t really baby a bag but I do take good care of them but this one might be too delicate .


----------



## EmmaPeel

Ashpera786 said:


> Yes I ordered it and received it . It’s most perfect tan camel color. I’ve been looking for this color for a long time and it’s absolutely lovely . I love how luxurious it looks . I leave the clap unhooked because it has magnetic even if it’s ope


That sounds very promising! Did you order the small one?

Would you mind sharing photos of yours?


----------



## Ashpera786

EmmaPeel said:


> Today I finally ordered the small desert brown Mystic bag and it should arrive within the next few days. I am really curious about the tan color after my disappointment regarding the natural.
> 
> The storm still is on my wishlist but I am not willing to pay full price and I wasn’t able to find a good deal for this colorway...





EmmaPeel said:


> Today I finally ordered the small desert brown Mystic bag and it should arrive within the next few days. I am really curious about the tan color after my disappointment regarding the natural.
> 
> The storm still is on my wishlist but I am not willing to pay full price and I wasn’t able to find a good deal for this colorway...





EmmaPeel said:


> That sounds very promising! Did you order the small one?
> 
> Would you mind sharing photos of yours?[/QUOT
> I did order the small one . Medium was gigantic in my opinion . Small one is actually medium capacity. Givenchy sizing is always interesting.
> 
> Here are some photos . Scratches really disturb me . I am not sure she’s going to stay around only for that reason . I don’t know if you can see the scratches on hardware ? That bag has not been out. I just peeled the protective seal .


----------



## EmmaPeel

Today I received mine and I am totally getting what you meant by „delicate“.

I received it without the stickers on the clasp (seems as if the bag has been displayed in store) and there are already a few marks on the hardware.

Though it is a beautiful bag and the tan color matches my Chloe boots perfectly (despite the non-matching hardware color).

Did you keep yours?


----------



## LaMiaMia

When the Mystic was launched last year I fell hard for the storm grey in medium. And was desperately  waiting till it was on sale or turned up on VC. Then, when I finally got it last week, something about that bag felt completely off for me. I love big bulky bags, but with the Mystic for me it looked like a small bag made too big. If that makes sense. Might be because of that sturdy bar at the top. I ended up returning the bag the very next day. Something I rarely do. I am now considering ordering a small one, but if the hardware is as delicate as described, I'd rather refrain. I'm the one to toss my bags around, wearing them also while walking my dogs etc.


----------



## EmmaPeel

LaMiaMia said:


> Then, when I finally got it last week, something about that bag felt completely off for me. I love big bulky bags, but with the Mystic for me it looked like a small bag made too big. If that makes sense. Might be because of that sturdy bar at the top.



That‘s funny because I have the exact feeling about the small and thought about ordering the larger medium size so I could use it for work.

The small just doesn’t feel right on me. Too bulky, not „blending in“ - if you know what I mean.
The bottom of the bag is beautiful and soft but the handle bar makes it feel like I am carrying a suitcase with me.
Neither slouchy nor boxy - it is both in the same bag but unfortunately not in a good way.

I decided to send it back and it is already packed. After your post I came to the conclusion that even the medium maybe won’t do it for me.

Thanks for your opinion. Money saved.

Still it is an awesome piece of art but I guess I would always grab another bag instead of using it.


----------



## LaMiaMia

ok, thank you, too. you convinced me no more Mystic stalking. A bag extremely beautiful to look at, but not practical irl. I will stick to my Ferragamo Studio bags, which I love to pieces. About the same size as the Medium, but way lighter.


----------



## EmmaPeel

LaMiaMia said:


> ok, thank you, too. you convinced me no more Mystic stalking. A bag extremely beautiful to look at, but not practical irl. I will stick to my Ferragamo Studio bags, which I love to pieces. About the same size as the Medium, but way lighter.



Thanks, I will have a closer look at the SF Studio when I am ready to buy a new bag for work. 

Already yesterday I received another package with the SL Niki bag in den medium size and I didn’t open it because I wanted to try the Mystic first (it was on sale while I bought the Niki for the original resale price). I didn’t trust myself and wanted to avoid the urge of keeping them both after having them unboxed side by side and knowing the Mystic was such a great deal. 

So I unboxed the Niki a few minutes after initiating the return for the Mystic and what can I say? It feels so me! The Niki fits nearly the same and it feels as if I have never worn any other bag.

In the past I have bought a lot of bags just because I admired them for the design and/or they were such a great deal but then never got enough use out of them. I am afraid the Mystic would be the same type of purchase.

Maybe I have the possibility of trying the medium size in the future but for now I will pass on the small and enjoy the Niki bag although I paid full price.

I took some photos of Mystic earlier this day and again with the Niki just after unboxing. Clearly the Niki has to stay.


----------



## Ashpera786

EmmaPeel said:


> View attachment 4652311
> 
> Today I received mine and I am totally getting what you meant by „delicate“.
> 
> I received it without the stickers on the clasp (seems as if the bag has been displayed in store) and there are already a few marks on the hardware.
> 
> Though it is a beautiful bag and the tan color matches my Chloe boots perfectly (despite the non-matching hardware color).
> 
> Did you keep yours?



looks beautiful, I really love this color a lot . I haven’t decided yet but most likely not. I never used it and it’s already had a lot of scratches on the hardware and the leather. I use my bags very nicely but this one even without use it had scratches. I was hoping to grab this bag my elevated tote kind of way. I don’t think I can use it the way I intended it. 
I really like antigona in sugar leather in this tan color too . It’s very hard to find this color in a handbag. 

what is your opinions on it ? Are you going to keep it ?


----------



## Ashpera786

I just saw the photos of niki! It looks great on you and it’s a very easy bag . No worries about scratches . Congratulations) enjoy !!


----------



## LaMiaMia

*

*Here I go again. It’s like in real life, after stalking s omebody/something for several months, you can’t let go from one day to another. After my long desired medium Mystic in storm grey felt completely awkward while trying (#76), I found this small Mystic in desert for almost 50% off. Unboxing the small one today I thought it was too tiny for me, but then wearing the bag on my shoulder I am totally happy. When I tried the medium in storm grey, it felt way too bling bling with all the shiny golden hardware. Might have been the strong contrast, as it’s nothing I am worried about with the desert one.
As it was the only bag available, it's probably a return. But the hardware is impeccable, no scratches --- so far. I only wish the strap was a bit longer for wearing it cross body.
Ok, chapter closed, no more bags in 2020…* *


----------



## Ashpera786

LaMiaMia said:


> *
> View attachment 4662002
> *Here I go again. It’s like in real life, after stalking s omebody/something for several months, you can’t let go from one day to another. After my long desired medium Mystic in storm grey felt completely awkward while trying (#76), I found this small Mystic in desert for almost 50% off. Unboxing the small one today I thought it was too tiny for me, but then wearing the bag on my shoulder I am totally happy. When I tried the medium in storm grey, it felt way too bling bling with all the shiny golden hardware. Might have been the strong contrast, as it’s nothing I am worried about with the desert one.
> As it was the only bag available, it's probably a return. But the hardware is impeccable, no scratches --- so far. I only wish the strap was a bit longer for wearing it cross body.
> Ok, chapter closed, no more bags in 2020…* *



looks great on you congratulations. I adore that color so much


----------



## LaMiaMia

Ashpera786 said:


> looks great on you congratulations. I adore that color so much


thanks so much . though not my first choice of color, I like it too. It's easy with summer clothes as well.


----------



## silviap90

Hello....so I saw the Mystic upon release around last year and absolutely fell in love. However, I felt the price point for the bag was prohibitively expensive for the brand. Fast forward to now, heaps of sales on this bag and I snagged the small mystic in black for a great price. Can anyone vouch for the durability of this bag and how it has held up ? Leather and hardware ? There are literally no reviews on this. By the same token....I think that this bag is super special and even more happy that it’s not oversaturated. It’s the best kept secret in the bag world I think.


----------



## Passerine123

thanks for this info -- I will look around for the particular model I have in mind.


----------



## Ashpera786

silviap90 said:


> Hello....so I saw the Mystic upon release around last year and absolutely fell in love. However, I felt the price point for the bag was prohibitively expensive for the brand. Fast forward to now, heaps of sales on this bag and I snagged the small mystic in black for a great price. Can anyone vouch for the durability of this bag and how it has held up ? Leather and hardware ? There are literally no reviews on this. By the same token....I think that this bag is super special and even more happy that it’s not oversaturated. It’s the best kept secret in the bag world I think.



I actually loved this design very much . I bought the camel colored one in small but end up returning. Reason is I’m very careless with bags and I noticed hardware was very delicate and I was letting it hang instead of clasping it and it formed scratches right away . Also leather came with scratches . In my opinion it was quite expensive bag not to be durable . Some bags I like blemishes that form over time like acne studios masubi bag I have . I don’t mind leather wearing it out because that’s the style of the bag . Givenchy mystic has this very classic shape I felt like that needed to be kept immaculate and I’m not that girl . I can’t baby hardware or a bag.  I just recently got givenchy antigona in black croc with gold hardware and honestly it is very durable . Almost indestructible. It will elevate my fall winter outfits . Simple elegant for my needs. I think overall givenchy is very timeless. Mystic on sale is a must bag too for ladies who can be careful .


----------



## Passerine123

silviap90 said:


> Hello....so I saw the Mystic upon release around last year and absolutely fell in love. However, I felt the price point for the bag was prohibitively expensive for the brand. Fast forward to now, heaps of sales on this bag and I snagged the small mystic in black for a great price. Can anyone vouch for the durability of this bag and how it has held up ? Leather and hardware ? There are literally no reviews on this. By the same token....I think that this bag is super special and even more happy that it’s not oversaturated. It’s the best kept secret in the bag world I think.



Nordstrom has the version of the Mystic that I really wanted -- the storm grey croc. https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/givenc...&breadcrumb=Home/All Results&color=storm grey

It's an absolutely stunning bag -- I first saw it last November at Le Bon Marché in Paris and loved it. This particular version is no longer available in Europe or on the Givenchy website. However, I ran into so many hurdles trying to order it online from Nordstrom (this bag must be shipped to a U.S. address, which we do have but it's not my credit card billing address) that I gave up trying to get it. And if ordering was that hard, I figured it would be a nightmare trying to return it should it have a defect or be damaged en route. Also, since it's a discontinued model, I doubt there would be a replacement available. So, with regret and sadness, no Mystic for me. I plan to console myself with 10 days in Paris later this year (*Covid permitting*) and will see if a bag really calls out to me during that trip. If it does, no dithering! I will just get it while I'm there.


----------



## randr21

Did a return so decided to snap some ref pics.

Black embossed mini


----------



## randr21

Correction, this is the micro Eden, not Mystic.


----------



## randr21

.


----------



## randr21

Check out eden thread for other deleted pics.


----------



## silviap90

I got my baby. She is beyond beautiful. Managed to snag the small for $2000 aud. So pleased. And it feels so luxe...something that hasnot been been apparent in a lot of designer bags these days


----------



## BBBagHag

I need this bag in my life. Enjoy your gorgeous bag!


silviap90 said:


> View attachment 4789456
> 
> I got my baby. She is beyond beautiful. Managed to snag the small for $2000 aud. So pleased. And it feels so luxe...something that hasnot been been apparent in a lot of designer bags these days


----------



## IntheOcean

silviap90 said:


> View attachment 4789456
> 
> I got my baby. She is beyond beautiful. Managed to snag the small for $2000 aud. So pleased. And it feels so luxe...something that hasnot been been apparent in a lot of designer bags these days


Congrats on snagging this gorgeous Mystic at a good price!


----------



## randr21

silviap90 said:


> View attachment 4789456
> 
> I got my baby. She is beyond beautiful. Managed to snag the small for $2000 aud. So pleased. And it feels so luxe...something that hasnot been been apparent in a lot of designer bags these days



No one can touch and examine this bag without acknowledging its quality and craftsmanship. I recently ventured into Loewe and I'm very disappointed in the quality of their shoes and bags...


----------



## Ashpera786

silviap90 said:


> View attachment 4789456
> 
> I got my baby. She is beyond beautiful. Managed to snag the small for $2000 aud. So pleased. And it feels so luxe...something that hasnot been been apparent in a lot of designer bags these days



ok so I ended up returning small beige color I had but I’m still stalking this bag and I really need a solid black color bag so since you had it , how do you like the durability ?
I returned mine because there was scratches on the hardware but I’m thinkingif I keep it open all the time I might love it. Please let me know your thoughts ? Thank you


----------



## silviap90

Ashpera786 said:


> ok so I ended up returning small beige color I had but I’m still stalking this bag and I really need a solid black color bag so since you had it , how do you like the durability ?
> I returned mine because there was scratches on the hardware but I’m thinkingif I keep it open all the time I might love it. Please let me know your thoughts ? Thank you


I think I got really lucky because the store I bought from (Reebonz) left the hardware stickers on the top corners and also on the clasp. I took the plastic off the bits that were obvious but I left it on the plaque but which says “givenchy” on the gold clasp and that’s generally where the other magnetic clasps hits on when the flap is closed. So far it’s been good and I haven’t seen any major scratches with the protective film. I knowledge that minor scratches are unavoidable and I’ve had a long journey to make peace with that in my bags. Unless the hardware is made of diamond...there are always going to be scratches...we can minimise them but they will always be there. Even precious metals are prone to scratches. But ultimately, a bag is a functional item and hopefully doesn’t stop you from enjoying and carrying it. I think a bag is a total vibe and it shouldn’t make you stressed out too much when you carry them.


----------



## ILP

Is mystic being discontinued?  It’s on sale everywhere.


----------



## randr21

ILP said:


> Is mystic being discontinued?  It’s on sale everywhere.



My guess is that with the new creative director coming in, this is one of the styles that the design house has decided to retire and make way for new directions that cd wants to take.


----------



## ILP

randr21 said:


> My guess is that with the new creative director coming in, this is one of the styles that the design house has decided to retire and make way for new directions that cd wants to take.


That is my thought as well.


----------



## Ashpera786

I got this bag twice in different colors and returned both . First one I received had scratches on it. It is very delicate leather and also hardware scratches . It’s magnet closure with clasp . First time around I was trying to close it properly and got scratches from where two metals hit each other and I knew if I we’re to use this bag on daily basis or frequently it’ll look old within weeks . Second time I got this bag I kept the clasp open like sort of peekaboo bag and let the clasp hang and magnet used to do semi closure . I don’t usually care to close my bags too securely . I don’t take public transportation so having secure bag is really not priority for me . I still had scratches on the hardware even when I barely used it and had protective film on it. Also strap on top to oddly placed. When you want to use this bag as crossbody , the strap was on the way.
I just think the reason it’s deeply discounted it was priced very high for a bag that didn’t have givenchy logo prominently displayed . I didn’t have functionality or practicality .


----------



## ILP

Ashpera786 said:


> I got this bag twice in different colors and returned both . First one I received had scratches on it. It is very delicate leather and also hardware scratches . It’s magnet closure with clasp . First time around I was trying to close it properly and got scratches from where two metals hit each other and I knew if I we’re to use this bag on daily basis or frequently it’ll look old within weeks . Second time I got this bag I kept the clasp open like sort of peekaboo bag and let the clasp hang and magnet used to do semi closure . I don’t usually care to close my bags too securely . I don’t take public transportation so having secure bag is really not priority for me . I still had scratches on the hardware even when I barely used it and had protective film on it. Also strap on top to oddly placed. When you want to use this bag as crossbody , the strap was on the way.
> I just think the reason it’s deeply discounted it was priced very high for a bag that didn’t have givenchy logo prominently displayed . I didn’t have functionality or practicality .


I’ve read a few things regarding your points.  Someone recommended  leaving the plastic film on the underside of the flap to prevent scratching as she did.  Another person attached the long strap in front of the handle on one side and in back of the handle on the other side so the  handle stood up straight Up without falling forward. i did read that the leather scratches but that it buffs out with your finger.  I hope that is true.  Givenchy bags are usually around $2000 so the $3000 price tag probably turned away people for sure.  I just found it for $1410 which seems to good to pass up.  Did you get a different bag instead?


----------



## Ashpera786

Price you got it for is amazing . I would definitely keep it for that price . I paid full amount and first I got the saddle color and it had scratches on it and sales person buffed it out with leather conditioner ( floor model- I didn’t want to wait it to shipped from warehouse) 
and it changed the mat finish it had. It was like more shiny . The scratches were very faint but I don’t like to pay full price and not receive perfect bag. I don’t mind scratches when it happens while I use it . Wear and tear happens but not before I use it . I returned that bag and ordered black and it came perfect condition so what I did is I left protective film on hardware where magnet touches the other side only . I took the bag out maybe twice and size was too small ( I had medium ) awkward way it was on me as cross body . I’m 59 so I imagine someone shorter it will look much nicer . I had size small by the way but I would call the size medium in capacity. It just lacked credibility too for example I have givenchy antigona and it doesn’t have any prominent logo anywhere but it completes outfits in such a way and the quality shows that people always compliment that bag.


----------



## Allexis

Just purchased this bag from My Theresa and can’t wait to be delivered to me 




It is a mini version...the Storm grey colour is gorgeous and the size is perfect for me....I have tried that bag few days ago in my local store, but when I came back to purchase it, it was on sale and already sold out for 995 €

Then I tried to purchase it on Givenchy UK website, because it is on sale for 954 £, but there is no delivery to Ireland

So I had to purchase it from My Theresa, where is only one left now for 1323 €, but did not want to be left out of the bag, since it is going to be discontinued and nowhere to be found in the near future

Photos this week, I hope


----------



## ILP

Allexis said:


> Just purchased this bag from My Theresa and can’t wait to be delivered to me
> 
> View attachment 4945760
> 
> 
> It is a mini version...the Storm grey colour is gorgeous and the size is perfect for me....I have tried that bag few days ago in my local store, but when I came back to purchase it, it was on sale and already sold out for 995 €
> 
> Then I tried to purchase it on Givenchy UK website, because it is on sale for 954 £, but there is no delivery to Ireland
> 
> So I had to purchase it from My Theresa, where is only one left now for 1323 €, but did not want to be left out of the bag, since it is going to be discontinued and nowhere to be found in the near future
> 
> Photos this week, I hope


----------



## ILP

I also ordered storm gray (I love dark gray with gold hardware) but I got the small size.  I hope mine isn’t too big.  Enjoy!  It’s beautiful!


----------



## Allexis

Thank you, you too  can’t believe they are retiring this gorgeous style 
If anyone is looking to purchase, there is a black mini on 40 % off  - https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-ie/shop/product/givenchy/mystic-mini-leather-tote/1199689

Black medium, 40 % off - https://www.net-a-porter.com/en-ie/shop/product/givenchy/mystic-medium-leather-tote/1199688

All sizes and colours, 40 % off - https://www.givenchy.com/gb/en/women/bags/givenchy-lines/mystic/


----------



## chrissiewong

I just went to the store in Hong Kong and the SA told me that all mystic bags in Hong Kong are gone. They also kind of told me that it’s going to be discontinued. My only option now is to buy from the UK website and find someone to help me get one...


----------



## randr21

chrissiewong said:


> I just went to the store in Hong Kong and the SA told me that all mystic bags in Hong Kong are gone. They also kind of told me that it’s going to be discontinued. My only option now is to buy from the UK website and find someone to help me get one...



Saks.com ships internationally and currently has a mini black one on sale if interested. Otherwise, you can check resale sites.


----------



## Allexis

Farfetch also has them in stock


----------



## chrissiewong

I found a reasonably priced small mystic in black in the US NAP site. It seems everywhere has limited stock now. 
https://www.net-a-porter.com/US/en/product/1150942


----------



## Allexis

Photos, as promised...delivered yesterday and I am so in love


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

Hello! Newbie here (well, I've been lurking for years but never felt comfortable to post in the forums). Anywho...Gilt has a bunch of colours and sizes RN. And now that I just read that they're being discontinued I am itching to get the grey in small although I'd prefer the mini.  Decisions.... help please! I am 5'0 but curvy petite 


Allexis said:


> Photos, as promised...delivered yesterday and I am so in love
> 
> View attachment 4949771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949777


I LOOOOVVE this one! I'm sorry if I missed this, but what size is this one? Small? GILT has a number for sale RN and now that I just read that they are being discontinued, I am jumping on it! Is it a heavy bag on it's own?


----------



## randr21

Allexis said:


> Photos, as promised...delivered yesterday and I am so in love
> 
> View attachment 4949771
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949772
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949773
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949774
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949775
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949776
> 
> 
> View attachment 4949777


Love the quote, but I can't stop looking at the bag. I've seen this irl and it's a stunner. Congrats.


----------



## randr21

ChampagneTasteBeer$ said:


> Hello! Newbie here (well, I've been lurking for years but never felt comfortable to post in the forums). Anywho...Gilt has a bunch of colours and sizes RN. And now that I just read that they're being discontinued I am itching to get the grey in small although I'd prefer the mini.  Decisions.... help please! I am 5'0 but curvy petite
> 
> I LOOOOVVE this one! I'm sorry if I missed this, but what size is this one? Small? GILT has a number for sale RN and now that I just read that they are being discontinued, I am jumping on it! Is it a heavy bag on it's own?



Since you're petite, I suggest going with mini.


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

randr21 said:


> Since you're petite, I suggest going with mini.


Thank you


----------



## Allexis

Mine is mini and the size works perfect for me...it is a really light bag, but it is not for someone who likes to carry a lot of stuff around, as it is a really mini size...can’t compare to the small one, as I have not tried it on...this bag was on my wishlist since it was launched, so when I heard it is going to be discountinued, there was no time for waiting anymore...really happy with a purchase


----------



## Allexis

randr21 said:


> Love the quote, but I can't stop looking at the bag. I've seen this irl and it's a stunner. Congrats.



Thank you  it is a piece of art irl and you just have to admire when you see it  I am so happy with the colour as well, as I was looking for dark grey to add to my collection, since I don’t have any dark colours until now and I am not a fan of black bags


----------



## ILP

Allexis said:


> Mine is mini and the size works perfect for me...it is a really light bag, but it is not for someone who likes to carry a lot of stuff around, as it is a really mini size...can’t compare to the small one, as I have not tried it on...this bag was on my wishlist since it was launched, so when I heard it is going to be discountinued, there was no time for waiting anymore...really happy with a purchase


Your bag is stunning!  Enjoy!  And if you don’t mind checking...What are the inside dimensions of the mini?  They are usually very different from the outside dimensions.


----------



## Allexis

ILP said:


> Your bag is stunning!  Enjoy!  And if you don’t mind checking...What are the inside dimensions of the mini?  They are usually very different from the outside dimensions.



Thank you  hope it will last for years...I’ll measure it inside tmrw and let you know...outside dimensions are 20 x 15,5 x 9,5 cm and it is the smallest bag I have, if I don’t count Cult Gaia Astraea mini, which I use only as an evening bag...


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

Allexis said:


> Mine is mini and the size works perfect for me...it is a really light bag, but it is not for someone who likes to carry a lot of stuff around, as it is a really mini size...can’t compare to the small one, as I have not tried it on...this bag was on my wishlist since it was launched, so when I heard it is going to be discountinued, there was no time for waiting anymore...really happy with a purchase


The storm grey with ghw is stunning. Enjoy it!


----------



## chrissiewong

I really want to get the mini mystic...May I ask does it fit a kindle? It would be nice if we can!


----------



## Allexis

I have measured the bag from inside and if I got it right, dimensions are 16/18 x 14 x 9 cm...it is a really small bag and it fits my mobile phone, keys, cardholder and the sunglasses pouch...and the bag is full....I don’t  know the kindle dimensions, but I don’t think it will fit in the mini, maybe I am wrong...compared to my Celine nano belt bag, nano is a big roomy bag, while mini is more like an evening bag regarding the size...


----------



## ILP

Allexis said:


> I have measured the bag from inside and if I got it right, dimensions are 16/18 x 14 x 9 cm...it is a really small bag and it fits my mobile phone, keys, cardholder and the sunglasses pouch...and the bag is full....I don’t  know the kindle dimensions, but I don’t think it will fit in the mini, maybe I am wrong...compared to my Celine nano belt bag, nano is a big roomy bag, while mini is more like an evening bag regarding the size...


Thank you for checking.  Much appreciated!  Enjoy your beautiful bag!


----------



## Allexis

Desert brown medium size on sale - https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/45503535...rchResult&cod10=45503535OK&sizeId=1&sizeName=


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

Allexis said:


> Desert brown medium size on sale - https://mobile.yoox.com/ie/45503535...rchResult&cod10=45503535OK&sizeId=1&sizeName=


I TOTALLY forgot about Yoox!‍ They have a pretty good selection of Givenchy all around but that gorgeous one linked isn't available for Canada


----------



## ILP

She’s here!  I am in love!


	

		
			
		

		
	
The Mystic has enough structure to look polished and enough softness to work with casual clothes. This is the small. It is 10 inches wide and 6 in deep but it tapers to the top so it is not clunky.


----------



## Allexis

Congrats  I presume the colour is storm grey, but it looks much lighter on your photos due to the sunlight...

Are you happy with the size? Will you post photos afterwards wearing it crossbody, just to see how it fits, please...did not have the opportunity to try the small one in the store...


----------



## Allexis

ChampagneTasteBeer$ said:


> I TOTALLY forgot about Yoox!‍ They have a pretty good selection of Givenchy all around but that gorgeous one linked isn't available for Canada



I’ve seen the colour irl - it is stunning


----------



## ILP

Allexis said:


> Congrats  I presume the colour is storm grey, but it looks much lighter on your photos due to the sunlight...
> 
> Are you happy with the size? Will you post photos afterwards wearing it crossbody, just to see how it fits, please...did not have the opportunity to try the small one in the store...


Yes, it is storm gray.  Here are some pictures of me wearing it so you can see the size. I am 5’6” for reference.  And it is the perfect size.


----------



## Allexis

Gorgeous bag      the size looks perfect as an everyday bag...you’ll get a lot of compliments...

Hope we will all enjoy it the next couple of years...so sad they have discontinued the style...


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

ILP said:


> She’s here!  I am in love!
> View attachment 4954066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mystic has enough structure to look polished and enough softness to work with casual clothes. This is the small. It is 10 inches wide and 6 in deep but it tapers to the top so it is not clunky.


It's gorgeous. I ending up buying the same one from Gilt  (... haven't received it yet)! Congratulations on your new beauty! Now I am totally giddy.  On a completely different topic - that chair in the background is kickass.


----------



## ILP

ChampagneTasteBeer$ said:


> It's gorgeous. I ending up buying the same one from Gilt  (... haven't received it yet)! Congratulations on your new beauty! Now I am totally giddy.  On a completely different topic - that chair in the background is kickass.


You’ll love it!  And thanks!


----------



## randr21

ILP said:


> She’s here!  I am in love!
> View attachment 4954066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mystic has enough structure to look polished and enough softness to work with casual clothes. This is the small. It is 10 inches wide and 6 in deep but it tapers to the top so it is not clunky.



That grey with the light gold hw makes this bag the prettiest  combo I've seen in a while. Really elegant. Congrats.


----------



## blueicy333

Hi.  I am interested in getting this bag and was wondering if the desert color is like the loewe puzzle bag color or it's more yellow.  The pictures I saw posted on this site for the desert color seems more yellow than the loewe bag. I would appreciate any help.  Thanks.


----------



## Daisy22

Has anyone owned or tried on both the medium and small Mystic? If so, is the medium Mystic significantly larger than the small in what it holds and in appearance when wearing? TIA


----------



## LaMiaMia

Daisy22 said:


> Has anyone owned or tried on both the medium and small Mystic? If so, is the medium Mystic significantly larger than the small in what it holds and in appearance when wearing? TIA


Hi Daisy, I had a somewhat longer Mystic journey. I fell in love with the medium storm grey, ordered it and felt uncomfortable with the sturdy bar and the shiny golden hardware. So I returned it and went for the small one in desert. Again, for the price I was not really convinced and though I quite never return anything, I returned this bag as well. Then I thought I made a mistake, as I really like this design and kept stalking the larger one in storm grey and ended up buying it for a steal. And now, after using it for a couple of months, I must say I'm more than happy with it. For me it is not "high maintenance" as some say (I use my bags and don't pamper them), no significant scratches on the leather or the hardware. The only thing bothering is that you really need two hands closing the bag. And coming back to your question: Yes, the bigger one is way bigger, it holds a lot, my MacBook eg and my purchases if necessary, it's a real shopper or workhorse. The smaller one holds more than enough for your daily use. It's up to your personal preferences. I always carry my big purses around. But due to the thick leather, both are not on the lightweight side.
Hope, that helps! For a size comparison
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 you may look at post #82 with my later returned small mystic.


----------



## Daisy22

LaMiaMia said:


> Hi Daisy, I had a somewhat longer Mystic journey. I fell in love with the medium storm grey, ordered it and felt uncomfortable with the sturdy bar and the shiny golden hardware. So I returned it and went for the small one in desert. Again, for the price I was not really convinced and though I quite never return anything, I returned this bag as well. Then I thought I made a mistake, as I really like this design and kept stalking the larger one in storm grey and ended up buying it for a steal. And now, after using it for a couple of months, I must say I'm more than happy with it. For me it is not "high maintenance" as some say (I use my bags and don't pamper them), no significant scratches on the leather or the hardware. The only thing bothering is that you really need two hands closing the bag. And coming back to your question: Yes, the bigger one is way bigger, it holds a lot, my MacBook eg and my purchases if necessary, it's a real shopper or workhorse. The smaller one holds more than enough for your daily use. It's up to your personal preferences. I always carry my big purses around. But due to the thick leather, both are not on the lightweight side.
> Hope, that helps! For a size comparison
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4959443
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you may look at post #82 with my later returned small mystic.


Thank you so much for all this information. I went a head and ordered one of each. I'm so happy to hear you don't find the bag high maintenance.


----------



## Allexis

Congrats Daisy  and keep us posted when they arrive, please....love to hear your first impressions....

All mystic bags still on sale 40 %, Givenchy UK - https://www.givenchy.com/gb/en/women/bags/givenchy-lines/mystic/

Small black on sale - https://www.modes.com/ie/shopping/mystic-top-handle-bag-13914015


----------



## Daisy22

Ok 3 bags and a pair of shoes have come in. Which bags would you keep. I think I should only keep 2 of this style


----------



## Allexis

They are gorgeous      If you are  sending one back, it should be black....neutral and tan are more beautiful colours and definitely a keepers


----------



## ILP

Daisy22 said:


> Ok 3 bags and a pair of shoes have come in. Which bags would you keep. I think I should only keep 2 of this style


If you are keeping two, I prefer the light and the black one.  Black bags can be a little boring but contrast of the hardware to gives it oomph.  The light beige is a gorgeous color.  The tan is pretty but the color is a little too yellow for my taste.


----------



## Allexis

I’ve posted my mystic mini, storm grey photos here 






						My precious bags <3
					

This was also my recent purchase, so I did not carry this bag around, as we are in a lockdown since the New Years, but I am really looking forward to.   I’ve been eyeing that bag for a very long time and when I heard it is going to be discontinued, my thought was now or never - either get it or...




					forum.purseblog.com


----------



## LaMiaMia

By the way, looks like the Mystic has been discontinued. It doesn't show up on the Givenchy homepage.


----------



## Allexis

Yes it is....that is why it went on sale after Christmas...it’s been 2-3 weeks since it was removed from givenchy website...but you can still find it on other websites on sale...breuninger has them on 50-60 % off...


----------



## ILP

ILP said:


> She’s here!  I am in love!
> View attachment 4954066
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Mystic has enough structure to look polished and enough softness to work with casual clothes. This is the small. It is 10 inches wide and 6 in deep but it tapers to the top so it is not clunky.


Update on the Mystic...someone had mentioned that this scratches easily.  This has not been my experience - no marks on the leather, no scratches on the hardware. It is a really beautiful and beautifully made bag.  It’s a shame it’s discontinued.


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

Update on Mystic(medium): Once I finally received it about a month ago, I began using it and haven't swapped out since! I adore it for daily use and I find that it does not scratch easily - and I have been deemed "The Destructress" by one of my managers, so that is saying something!  Thank you everyone for the help!


----------



## Ellie1647

Hi, I am late to the mysic party, or rather passed up on it when it was on sale every where. Now I regret that decision after having read the wonderful reviews in this thread (in a single sitting). I wish I had seen this thread sooner.
Anyways
Does anyone know a small black mystic some where on sale?
Many Thanks


----------



## BBBagHag

Elham1647 said:


> Hi, I am late to the mysic party, or rather passed up on it when it was on sale every where. Now I regret that decision after having read the wonderful reviews in this thread (in a single sitting). I wish I had seen this thread sooner.
> Anyways
> Does anyone know a small black mystic some where on sale?
> Many Thanks


I think trr may have a couple


----------



## Ellie1647

BBBagHag said:


> I think trr may have a couple


Thank you!


----------



## ILP

BBBagHag said:


> I think trr may have a couple


They pop up on RueLaLa and Gilt sometimes


----------



## ILP

BBBagHag said:


> I think trr may have a couple


They pop up on RueLaLa and Gilt sometimes


----------



## Ellie1647

ILP said:


> They pop up on RueLaLa and Gilt sometimes


Thanks, I will check them out.



BBBagHag said:


> I think trr may have a couple



On TRR, there is one set of pictures for nearly all of the listed bags. It says condition pristine, but when I zoom I see white marks! I have no experience with TRR. I am not sure if this is normal for them.


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

Ellie1647 said:


> Thanks, I will check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> On TRR, there is one set of pictures for nearly all of the listed bags. It says condition pristine, but when I zoom I see white marks! I have no experience with TRR. I am not sure if this is normal for them.


I have only purchased once from TRR (a FENDI Peekaboo) and I find that the description was less than accurate... slightly exaggerated to appear to be in better condition than the bag came in to be.  I purchased from Gilt in January... they always circle back.


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

h! I just wanted to add: try Farfetch. You *could* be eligible for 10% off your first order and certain pieces can go on sale.  Also - fantastic return (they pick up at your door!).

Ex. Just found this on a quick search:

https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...6jVwy_rOabSedqiymx78XGxmAFUo34_RoCOiQQAvD_BwEO


----------



## Daisy22

Rue La La has some Mystics for sale right now


----------



## HavPlenty

ChampagneTasteBeer$ said:


> Update on Mystic(medium): Once I finally received it about a month ago, I began using it and haven't swapped out since! I adore it for daily use and I find that it does not scratch easily - and I have been deemed "The Destructress" by one of my managers, so that is saying something!  Thank you everyone for the help!


Do you find this bag to be huge?


Ellie1647 said:


> Thanks, I will check them out.
> 
> 
> 
> On TRR, there is one set of pictures for nearly all of the listed bags. It says condition pristine, but when I zoom I see white marks! I have no experience with TRR. I am not sure if this is normal for them.


Well I would be hesitant if you're not 100% sure. Bags aren't returnable so you will be stuck, I guess.


----------



## ChampagneTasteBeer$

The medium IS large - but not huge. I think that the small may have looked a bit better on my 5'0 frame (although I never had the chance to try it on in person), BUT I like to carry quite a bit on a daily basis, esp to work. It carries significantly less than a tote such as the LV NF and slightly more than a Chanel Jumbo (those are the best examples I can give) and that is perfect for me needs. I think it still looks great though  I hope that helps !


----------



## HavPlenty

ChampagneTasteBeer$ said:


> The medium IS large - but not huge. I think that the small may have looked a bit better on my 5'0 frame (although I never had the chance to try it on in person), BUT I like to carry quite a bit on a daily basis, esp to work. It carries significantly less than a tote such as the LV NF and slightly more than a Chanel Jumbo (those are the best examples I can give) and that is perfect for me needs. I think it still looks great though  I hope that helps !


I asked because I had ordered the medium from Yoogi's. I didn't realize how big the medium is. The bag is a stunner but I will never use it do unfortunately it will have to go.


----------



## Ellie1647

ChampagneTasteBeer$ said:


> h! I just wanted to add: try Farfetch. You *could* be eligible for 10% off your first order and certain pieces can go on sale.  Also - fantastic return (they pick up at your door!).
> 
> Ex. Just found this on a quick search:
> 
> https://www.farfetch.com/ca/shoppin...6jVwy_rOabSedqiymx78XGxmAFUo34_RoCOiQQAvD_BwEO


Thank you so much!


----------



## Ellie1647

HavPlenty said:


> Do you find this bag to be huge?
> 
> Well I would be hesitant if you're not 100% sure. Bags aren't returnable so you will be stuck, I guess.


I didn't know that! no return policy is an absolute no for me, thanks


----------



## ILP

I find that small Givenchy bags are really medium sized.  I have the small Mystic and a small Antigona and they are both generously sized. The mediums are huge.


----------



## HavPlenty

ILP said:


> I find that small Givenchy bags are really medium sized.  I have the small Mystic and a small Antigona and they are both generously sized. The mediums are huge.


I agree. I have the medium nightingale and was shocked at the size. But the bag has a really casual vibe and is great for travel. The medium Mystic is a beautiful bag but I just don't know when I would use it.  I really hate to send it back.


----------



## HavPlenty

Ellie1647 said:


> I didn't know that! no return policy is an absolute no for me, thanks


Yeah I was about to make a purchase but that stopped me dead in my tracks.


----------



## Ellie1647

According to net-a porter, the small mystic " Weighs approximately 3.5lbs/ 1.6kg". Is this correct?
1.6kg is a lot for a small bag!


----------



## Ellie1647

So I ended up ordering the bag and know can answer the above, in case some one else has the same question.
The small mystic is around 1.16 Kg, 2.5 Ibs.


----------



## oncloudnineee

Does anyone know of any websites that are still selling the small mystic?


----------



## LaMiaMia

oncloudnineee said:


> Does anyone know of any websites that are still selling the small mystic?


Yoox had some recently. If they should be sold out, worth watching, they will probably come back. Good luck!


----------



## dawnperiwinkle

oncloudnineee said:


> Does anyone know of any websites that are still selling the small mystic?



www.votreluxe.com.au


----------



## HavPlenty

oncloudnineee said:


> Does anyone know of any websites that are still selling the small mystic?


I bought one from the real real right before the holidays. It was brand new without a flaw. I don't like ordering purses from them because you can't return it but I used paypal. If anything went wrong I could file a case at least. But everything worked out.


----------



## HavPlenty

HavPlenty said:


> I bought one from the real real right before the holidays. It was brand new without a flaw. I don't like ordering purses from them because you can't return it but I used paypal. If anything with wrong I could file a case at least. But everything worked out.


----------



## oncloudnineee

Thanks! I'm really hoping to score one in grey/blue/brown soon!


----------



## HavPlenty

oncloudnineee said:


> Thanks! I'm really hoping to score one in grey/blue/brown soon!


I saw a blue one on fashionphile.


----------

